# Front and Back Emblems



## gtogooch (Dec 12, 2009)

I am thinking of milling out of aluminum some new emblems for the front and back. What do you guys think?


----------



## Zrocket (Dec 21, 2009)

Template or some Idea of what it might look like? Would help, Sounds good though.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

gtogooch said:


> I am thinking of milling out of aluminum some new emblems for the front and back. What do you guys think?


What are you thinking about doing. There are several places on the internet that already offer this. This is one of my favorite places.

EMBLEMPROS.COM - Quality Emblems and Auto Parts - Home


----------



## gtogooch (Dec 12, 2009)

Im talkn about the pontiac emblems just like the front and back ones except instead of red or orange I would make them polished aluminum


----------



## Zrocket (Dec 21, 2009)

Oh ok I understand now... Still pics would be nice...


----------

